# Project 300 - 2018 Deliveries(?)



## TheDude

Please please please don’t ruin this thread by injecting frustration or discussion regarding MkII business practices.

Wondering if we can get a yes/no on whether Bill expects to deliver any Project 300s this year? Even better if we can get a rough target count.

Seems that based on images he has posted of watches mid-assembly that he’s working up an initial batch to send out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

I do have one on order. I almost forgot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron24

Bill sent out a message last week stating that there will be a Project 300 update some time this week. No point in speculating before then, I guess. Hopefully the update includes more than just "continuing QC on _____ parts" ...as well as a reasonable timeline for delivery.


----------



## Cleans Up

incontrol said:


> I do have one on order. I almost forgot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah guess I should check on that too...


----------



## TheMeasure

From MKII’s site posted on 8.17.18

“Project 300 Update Next Week

A quick note that we will post a Project 300 update next week. We were essentially working on the QC of the parts all of July. We didn't post an update with the exception of one or two pics on Instagram only because its actually a process that requires a lot of focus and involves a lot of repetition. We figured that most customers would be on vacation or traveling so we were shooting for an update at the end of this month. However it seems people are back and looking for news so we will put together an update for publication next week.

Thanks for your patience.”


IG: th3measure


----------



## jwal6718

Thanks!


----------



## Neily_San

Was it 2010 that we placed deposits ? Not that it really matters ! I have my place on the delivery schedule and it will be when it will be. I have a positive mindset. I believe :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aceldama

What's that line from Die Hard 2? "We're just like British Rail: we may be late but we get you there."



Neily_San said:


> Was it 2010 that we placed deposits ? Not that it really matters ! I have my place on the delivery schedule and it will be when it will be. I have a positive mindset. I believe :-D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36

Safe to speculate now that he missed the update?


Omegatron24 said:


> Bill sent out a message last week stating that there will be a Project 300 update some time this week. No point in speculating before then, I guess. Hopefully the update includes more than just "continuing QC on _____ parts" ...as well as a reasonable timeline for delivery.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

JLS36 said:


> Safe to speculate now that he missed the update?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


LOL

Now you know why I prodded by starting this thread...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron24

JLS36 said:


> Safe to speculate now that he missed the update?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


ha, go for it. if i were to speculate, i'd say i'd be surprised if anything was delivered before Q1 2019.


----------



## Chromejob

JLS36 said:


> Safe to speculate now that he missed the update?


Speculate? Maybe. Troll? No.


----------



## JLS36

Trolls do exist and are rumored to live on forums all over the interwebs.


Chromejob said:


> Speculate? Maybe. Troll? No.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

And what would you speculate as to why the update isn't here?


Chromejob said:


> Speculate? Maybe. Troll? No.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17

I spoke with Bill last October at the 2017 Windup NYC and if I recall correctly, at that time he expected the watches would go out towards the end of 2018. I know Bill has done some great pieces, but for those who have not seen one of these in person, these are really magnificent. Here are a few pics from last October.


----------



## JLS36

(2018-08-24: Finalizing our taxes is running into overtime so the update will be posted next week).

No need to speculate now


Chromejob said:


> Speculate? Maybe. Troll? No.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

JLS36 said:


> (2018-08-24: Finalizing our taxes is running into overtime so the update will be posted next week).
> 
> No need to speculate now
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


He meant next next week (which is really next next next week from the original)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Ahh well it's impressive he does his own taxes, he sells a lot of watches and mkii taxes can't be simple.


TheDude said:


> He meant next next week (which is really next next next week from the original)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robmillersdg

Nothing new since August 17, checked today September 4. https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/



TheDude said:


> LOL
> 
> Now you know why I prodded by starting this thread...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

He's working on it


Chromejob said:


> Speculate? Maybe. Troll? No.












Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron24

maybe this will be the week...


----------



## JLS36

I wouldn't bet on it, but maybe 22%


Omegatron24 said:


> maybe this will be the week...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Hmm the update to the update of the update


Omegatron24 said:


> maybe this will be the week...












Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron24

even as a P300 customer, who by the way, doesn't regret buying in, I have to admit this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## TheDude

JLS36 said:


> Hmm the update to the update of the update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If the update creates that many questions then it's failing at the basic core definition of an "update". Better to make it more descriptive so it contains the necessary information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

As a month has now passed you would think the status update should be easier to post. It's simply stating what is going on. I would also assume that the status has changed greatly in a month.


TheDude said:


> If the update creates that many questions then it's failing at the basic core definition of an "update". Better to make it more descriptive so it contains the necessary information.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## megaduck

JLS36 said:


> As a month has now passed you would think the status update should be easier to post. It's simply stating what is going on. I would also assume that the status has changed greatly in a month.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


There's been pictures on Instagram of 300 parts, the most recent being bracelets going through QC. So, it looks like project 300 is still actively grinding away.

The most burning question on everyone's mind right now is "when will I get my watch"? Given where the project is at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if the answer is a mixture of "here's a date range", "here's a vague guess", and "no idea". Factors impacting this could include: your order in the queue, the configuration you ordered, parts availability, and the remaining backlog on other MKII projects. There might also be other factors that are tricky to explain.

This stuff is complex, and setting the right expectations can be difficult. I'm really looking forward to the update, but I also understand why it hasn't happened yet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Anyone know the longest wait on a Mkii build? I think this model has already won, right?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

As a gentle reminder (again):

_1) this forum is for discussion of Bill Yao's watches, his design philosophy, MKII as a watch company, but it is NOT a forum for discussion/speculation about Bill's business plans or philosophy, discussion/complaints about delays and delivery dates. Bill set up this forum to give people a place to discuss the watches, not to provide a forum for criticism of how he runs his business._


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Well said! Bravo Bo! Love him, love his products. Enough said.


----------



## JLS36

Updates live.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

^ That's a pretty thorough update. I'm a 2nd stage pre-order buyer and keeping my fingers crossed for a delivery in 2018.

I'm sure it's probably been asked before but I'm curious - anybody know how many plankowners there are?


----------



## Omegatron24

Semper Jeep said:


> ^ That's a pretty thorough update. I'm a 2nd stage pre-order buyer and keeping my fingers crossed for a delivery in 2018.
> 
> I'm sure it's probably been asked before but I'm curious - anybody know how many plankowners there are?


The update says there are 7 plank owner. Fewer than I would have guessed. A thorough update indeed. I'm second stage and I'll be thrilled if the 5-6 months is accurate and I have a P300 by Feb 19.


----------



## TheMeasure

Omegatron24 said:


> The update says there are 7 plank owner. Fewer than I would have guessed. A thorough update indeed. I'm second stage and I'll be thrilled if the 5-6 months is accurate and I have a P300 by Feb 19.


There are more than 7 plankowners. Bill was saying 7 out of all the POs may experience a delay due to case back defects. I'm guessing in relation to what serial # they chose. But I agree 5-6 months, we're getting close!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Omegatron24

that makes much more sense...thanks.


----------



## SAZ2301

I love how Bills updates when you read them make your first language sound like a language you can't understand... What a master stroke so that you just stroke your head after 8+ years and still don't know for sure whether your going to get a watch or not...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225

Thanks for the update - the wait is coming to an end.

Looking forward to receiving this watch - it's the one we really wanted; all others "just came along" while regularly checking the MKII site in the past 8+ years ;-)


----------



## JLS36

Did these start shipping yet? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

JLS36 said:


> Did these start shipping yet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hehe. No.


----------



## Omegatron24

Bill posted an IG story showing the first 300 to ship. No idea who it's going to, but exciting and encouraging that they are beginning to ship! I hope whoever it is posts some pictures!


----------



## TheMeasure

I'm not sure what thread to put this in, but since this was the most recent thread around P300 it's going here. For those that follow MKII on Instagram the first 300 shipped a few days ago. I got to see the P300 in person, Bill had both date and no date.

I'm not here to start a debate on the wait as we all know it was a long one. However I did want to share some photos with the forum. The 300 in person is impressive! I wanted to grab more pics for everyone but I enjoyed wearing, handling, and inspecting it too much. Sometimes trying to grab a bunch of pics takes away from the experience of the event. Excuse the poor pics, the lighting was not great.
































































IG: th3measure


----------



## SAZ2301

Might be just the pics but that bracelet looks like a terrible fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timeturner7

SAZ2301 said:


> Might be just the pics but that bracelet looks like a terrible fit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's certainly not the seamless fit of a submariner. But look up the original Seamaster 300 from 1970 and you will see this is kind of close as and being an homage, it is going to be similar but not the same. It is amplified by the curved lugs that Omega is so famous for.
This is a much improved design over the original bracelet that was designed for the Project 300.


----------



## timeturner7

SAZ2301 said:


> Might be just the pics but that bracelet looks like a terrible fit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's certainly not the seamless fit of a submariner. But look up the original Seamaster 300 from 1970 and you will see this is kind of close as and being an homage, it is going to be similar but not the same. It is amplified by the curved lugs that Omega is so famous for.
This is a much improved design over the original bracelet that was designed for the Project 300.


----------



## JLS36

So the plan was to make a poor fitting and fit bracelet becwthats how the original was?


timeturner7 said:


> It's certainly not the seamless fit of a submariner. But look up the original Seamaster 300 from 1970 and you will see this is kind of close as and being an homage, it is going to be similar but not the same. It is amplified by the curved lugs that Omega is so famous for.
> This is a much improved design over the original bracelet that was designed for the Project 300.
> View attachment 13615399


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301

It’s looks that way...I’m sorry but it looks absolutely terrible and if I’d waited 8+ years I would be absolutely raging...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAZ2301

I’m all for recreating originality but there are certain aspects of things that need bringing up to date and that fit is one of them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VintageDiver

No. There wasn't a plan to sell an ill-fitting bracelet. The bracelet you see is simply the last iteration of design before it was selected in the final design. As someone said earlier, this is a homage and not a 1-to-1 copy like a replica. If you look at the original Seamaster bracelet, you'll see it has similarities, but also takes design cues from watches like the modern Submariner where the center links flow into the case. It's a blend of both and think Bill has pulled it off well.


----------



## TheDude

The bracelet is fine and is a rough equivalent look. No one would want an exact replica of an old Omega bracelet (which is far worse than any old Rolex bracelet). Old bracelets were ill fitting - like awful, so if anything there's an odd authenticity in that imperfection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

I think it needs to be seen and held in person but the pictures make it look I'll fitting and rough. The watch head looks good, looks just like the estoril.


TheDude said:


> The bracelet is fine and is a rough equivalent look. No one would want an exact replica of an old Omega bracelet (which is far worse than any old Rolex bracelet). Old bracelets were ill fitting - like awful, so if anything there's an odd authenticity in that imperfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

See my posting after receiving the watch earlier today:https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/project-300-has-arrived-yes-its-my-wrist-4827307.html#post47431351


----------



## fast08

Posted on WTB already, but in case anyone changed their mind about project 300, I'd be happy to take it off your hand. I know it's a long shot. Please PM your price.


----------



## TheDude

Anyone else receive one yet? Would have thought there’d be more announcements and pics by now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

It appears only the one is in the wild?


TheDude said:


> Anyone else receive one yet? Would have thought there'd be more announcements and pics by now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

As far as I know: yes. 
It's worth the wait. It really is. I've been wearing it for two week straight now and I can safely say I can wear it for ages.

Menno


----------



## TheDude

Thieuster said:


> As far as I know: yes.
> It's worth the wait. It really is. I've been wearing it for two week straight now and I can safely say I can wear it for ages.
> 
> Menno


I can tell. Looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47

No other delivery? Gotta be more shipped, somebody post some pics please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

kmangino47 said:


> No other delivery? Gotta be more shipped, somebody post some pics please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right??

Would love for MkII to update somewhere when all the planks have gone out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47

TheDude said:


> I know right??
> 
> Would love for MkII to update somewhere when all the planks have gone out...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I'm not complaining, been waiting this long, but I put my plank deposit down in the first few days when all this got started. 
I don't think Bill would have shipped just one 300 out. Somebody has to have gotten delivery by now.

Perhaps a schedule of expected plank deliveries or something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

kmangino47 said:


> Yep, I'm not complaining, been waiting this long, but I put my plank deposit down in the first few days when all this got started.
> I don't think Bill would have shipped just one 300 out. Somebody has to have gotten delivery by now.
> 
> Perhaps a schedule of expected plank deliveries or something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, isn't the number of planks (7) and preorders really low?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47

TheDude said:


> Well, isn't the number of planks (7) and preorders really low?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That I don't know. I thought back in the day a minimum number of planks had to be sold before the project would move forward? I know I pulled trigger very early, like in the first few days.

I'm kool with waiting just excited by the pics this far. Hope next delivery will post up some pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> Well, isn't the number of planks (7) and preorders really low?


I don't know the total number of planks, but it has to be more than 7. The number 7 came from an update where Bill mentioned "7 out of all Plankowners may experience delays related to caseback defects." Preorder #'s are unknown too.

It's possible more plankowners have received theirs, but they may not be active members, nor post regularly.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Omegatron24

I have no idea how many plank owners is typical. But I *thought* that there were two pre-order windows of 25 spots each. The first sold out. I seem to remember the second did not. So less than 50 pre-orders, plus X number of plank owners...does that sound right to anyone?


----------



## TheDude

Omegatron24 said:


> I have no idea how many plank owners is typical. But I *thought* that there were two pre-order windows of 25 spots each. The first sold out. I seem to remember the second did not. So less than 50 pre-orders, plus X number of plank owners...does that sound right to anyone?


That sounds like it's accurate or close enough.

I went back and reread the thread - realized when I referenced the earlier posts I didn't read ahead to see that the 7 number wasn't the entire plankowner population.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301

You would have thought the with the watches starting to ship that someone here would have heard something by now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kmangino47

SAZ2301 said:


> You would have thought the with the watches starting to ship that someone here would have heard something by now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Been off my radar for so long I kind of forgot about it, (not really forgot) but now that they are shipping I'm constantly looking for any news of arrivals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey There, I am a plankowner for this Project and came in at the 'tail end' of the 'plank-preorder-process time'.

I seem to recall that Bill had trouble getting to the original number of folks signing up as plankowners, so he capped that around 100 watches. (memory is not what it used to be, and that was a fair number of years ago...2011 to be exact.)

So I think there were 100 (or so) plankowners. Could be wrong-but that is what I recall.

* Patience is a Virtue!*








_(At least, that is what I have been told.....)_ ;-)


----------



## cybercat

'
Did you all see the 'Brief Update' on Friday ?

https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2018/11/30/2018-11-30-project-300-brief-update

"November 30, 2018

A quick note, before I submerge myself back into assembly work:

• Hour and minute hands are back from lume application. I will be doing QC after I sort out the Key West GMT bracelet EPs that have been returned from the vendor. A quick check of the hands shows that the vendor used the correct lume (mistakes have been made in the past so it can't be taken for granted) so its down to scrap rate now.

• At the moment the only part that we need are sweeps, which are on order and expected to be delivered before end of January.

• In the meantime we have plenty of parts on hand to continue assembly and the timing of the delivery of the sweeps, hour and minute hands is going according to plan."


https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2018/11/30/2018-11-30-project-300-brief-update


----------



## TheDude

So the sweeps are the holdup and there are hour and minute hands now in some reasonable but as yet undetermined quantity (scrap rate unknown).

So late January he starts delivering if the sweep hands come back okay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Howdy All,

I went back and reviewed the 'News Updates' and according to the long update posted on September 24....

(linked) https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2018/9/21/2018-09-21-project-300-update

It looks like the Project is proceeding according to what the update said at that time.

*I know.* This has been a very long wait.

I'm sure that Bill wants to get this done as much as we all want to get the end result....

:think: A Superb watch, that, I, for one, will be very glad and grateful, to have and enjoy.

_Good things are coming....._

|>|>


----------



## TheDude

I’m less confused after rereading the September update but more perplexed by the lack of (visible) deliveries.

Together, both updates indicate that they’re building 300s like crazy and that we should be in the swing of major deliveries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## megaduck

Judging from the Instagram stories that Bill's been posting, looks like he received a bunch of parts right after Wind-Up and has been spending a lot of time doing QC.

Doing QC as soon as parts come in seems like a smart strategy, given the scrap rates for things like hands. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Someone contacted me about the 'why?' (as in 'why did you get yours?'). I have really no idea. 

As a result it's on my wrist now since the moment it arrived. Perhaps the Blackwater and the Paradive are assumed to be MKII's ultimate tool watch. Well, this P300 can take that role without hesitation.

Menno


----------



## atsf3460

Thieuster said:


> Someone contacted me about the 'why?' (as in 'why did you get yours?'). I have really no idea.
> 
> As a result it's on my wrist now since the moment it arrived. Perhaps the Blackwater and the Paradive are assumed to be MKII's ultimate tool watch. Well, this P300 can take that role without hesitation.
> 
> Menno


I view everything in the world of MKII watches with the eye of a hardcore conspiracy theorist. If you had a watch company and you were coming out with a new release for the public wouldn't you want an extremely early copy of said watch to go to a long-time supporter of your brand? Almost like something of a brand ambassador of sorts? It makes business sense to ship one of these watches to somebody like our "ambassador". Why more watches being shipped to their new owners hasn't been publicized on the forum I don't know. One has to assume it's because they aren't being shipped... who in the world of MKII fans is not a member of the forum. I never posted photos or a review of my Kingston, Esquire Vantage, or MKII built SKX007 but lots of people do. The release of the 300 and Cruxible while people are still waiting for their Key West watches honestly reminds me of the Nassau being released while the Kingstons were still being delivered. That ruffled a lot of feathers back then too. I'm a fairly diligent reader of the forum and from what I gather the repairman, whose name escapes me at the moment because I'm not a hardcore MKII fan obviously, is also assembling MKII watches (that's something that as far as I know has never been commented upon... that your watch may not actually be being assembled by Bill Yao himself... I don't know if that is something of concern but it might be to certain people).

Well, that's about all I need to write... this post is almost surely going to cause a warning if not outright ban on myself!

Mike


----------



## megaduck

I don't think there's a need for conspiracy theories, here. Bill's been pretty transparent.

He posted on Instagram that he wanted to ship some 300s before Wind-Up. He probably finished the one, and then got sucked into doing Wind-Up and launching the Cruxible. When he got back and settled, then parts arrived and needed QC. He's posted all of this, and I'm sure that he's working as hard as he can at shipping out additional 300s.

Also remember, there's Key West customers that are waiting for their watches. We're all anxious to receive our 300s, I think Bill knows that and is working as hard as he can.



atsf3460 said:


> I view everything in the world of MKII watches with the eye of a hardcore conspiracy theorist. If you had a watch company and you were coming out with a new release for the public wouldn't you want an extremely early copy of said watch to go to a long-time supporter of your brand? Almost like something of a brand ambassador of sorts? It makes business sense to ship one of these watches to somebody like our "ambassador". Why more watches being shipped to their new owners hasn't been publicized on the forum I don't know. One has to assume it's because they aren't being shipped... who in the world of MKII fans is not a member of the forum. I never posted photos or a review of my Kingston, Esquire Vantage, or MKII built SKX007 but lots of people do. The release of the 300 and Cruxible while people are still waiting for their Key West watches honestly reminds me of the Nassau being released while the Kingstons were still being delivered. That ruffled a lot of feathers back then too. I'm a fairly diligent reader of the forum and from what I gather the repairman, whose name escapes me at the moment because I'm not a hardcore MKII fan obviously, is also assembling MKII watches (that's something that as far as I know has never been commented upon... that your watch may not actually be being assembled by Bill Yao himself... I don't know if that is something of concern but it might be to certain people).
> 
> Well, that's about all I need to write... this post is almost surely going to cause a warning if not outright ban on myself!
> 
> Mike


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

atsf3460 said:


> ....The release of the 300 and Cruxible while people are still waiting for their Key West watches honestly reminds me of the Nassau being released while the Kingstons were still being delivered ....


You could have a point, Mike, but if you check timelines, you will rediscover that Project 300 was started well before the Key West ..... 
So if adhering to the FIFO principle, those KW's should be waiting, not the 300's :-d

I had slim hopes to receive my (Plank) 300 before year-end, but if I read -and understand- the update correctly, that will not be the case. But then, what's a few more months among friends?


----------



## TheMeasure

I know everyone is not on IG so thought this would be appreciated here. From MKII's IG story.





































IG: th3measure


----------



## Thieuster

I checked mine. And the dot has done its work: the insert is perfectly aligned on mine. I'd noticed the 'problems' of the big triangle and the insert, but hadn't thought about this solution.

M


----------



## eganwh

Received a Project 300 email last week from MKII.

The current status of your order #xxxxx is: 3.0 Build In Process

Don't know what this means in terms of delivery date. Who else is in the "build in process" category?


----------



## MHe225

eganwh said:


> Received a Project 300 email last week from MKII.
> 
> The current status of your order #xxxxx is: 3.0 Build In Process
> 
> Don't know what this means in terms of delivery date. Who else is in the "build in process" category?


Not sure where I am; I received an email with subject "We are about to start assembly of Project 300" on October 16. 
Apparently there is a finishing issue with the case back serial number for one of our 2 Project 300 watches. 
Hoping that the good one sails through quickly and smoothly; before year-end maybe? 
But I have not received a Build in Progress email


----------



## Thieuster

yep that's the one you've been waiting for!!!!


----------



## TheMeasure

eganwh said:


> Received a Project 300 email last week from MKII.
> 
> The current status of your order #xxxxx is: 3.0 Build In Process
> 
> Don't know what this means in terms of delivery date. Who else is in the "build in process" category?


It's been awhile but I remember after _3.0_ there is _4.0 Regulation and Final Testing_, then _5.0 Preparing for Shipment_.

Things could've changed, but I recall having an estimated ship date in my 3.0 email? This was how my KW emails went.

At the very least, you are close.. your 300 is on Bill's bench.


----------



## Thieuster

In my case less than two weeks between 3.0 and 'shipment notification'


----------



## eganwh

I will keep this group updated on delivery.



Thieuster said:


> In my case less than two weeks between 3.0 and 'shipment notification'


----------



## awarren82

glad to see folks are getting them


----------



## JLS36

1 delivered one on the way I think


awarren82 said:


> glad to see folks are getting them


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83

I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## eganwh

No update since from MKII as of today. Likely looking at delivery in '19.



eganwh said:


> I will keep this group updated on delivery.


----------



## omega600

T minus 24 hours to Year 9. 

Happy New Year!! Hey Bill, couldn't resist... 

Best wishes to all of us on the bench to be. 

Frank


----------



## Thieuster

All I can say that it has been on my wrist since the day it arrived (apart from the days when working the garden & the cars). It's one of those 'fit and forget' watches. 'Forget' in a sense that you're not aware of the lump of metal on your wrist. Has to to with the balance or something. (People who own a Seiko MarineMaster 300 know what I'm referring to: that watch is the opposite.ea..)

It's the watch to start 2019 in 7 hrs and some minutes (GMT+1 here)

Have a wonderful 2019

Menno


----------



## STEELINOX

Thieuster said:


> All I can say that it has been on my wrist since the day it arrived (apart from the days when working the garden & the cars). It's one of those 'fit and forget' watches. 'Forget' in a sense that you're not aware of the lump of metal on your wrist. Has to to with the balance or something. (People who own a Seiko MarineMaster 300 know what I'm referring to: that watch is the opposite.ea..)
> 
> It's the watch to start 2019 in 7 hrs and some minutes (GMT+1 here)
> 
> Have a wonderful 2019
> 
> Menno


Still, we are waiting for your photo essay Menno, maybe "next year" ya ? ~


----------



## kmangino47

I feel like I have been a very patient customer as I have been waiting for a watch these past 9 years. But something about the post from MKII IG story has me pretty upset. 
Now that 300s are shipping they should most definitely have priority over key west, the key west project was not even a blip on the radar when I became a plank owner. 
Super frustrating, and at this point I have a right to feel frustration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

I am not going to get upset or frustrated over this, there are way bigger things in life, but you are absolutely right. Since the inception of Project 300, several other projects have been started and completed, be it partially or fully, with watches delivered to customers, yet the early backers of Project 300, those who kept the lights on in the MKII workshop, are still waiting, feeling that all these other projects are cannabalizing “our” project.
The Key West was introduced as a quick, in-between project, a quick revenue generator, as the watch is essentially a Kingston (that was the word), yet this watch too has taken substantial time away from Project 300. MKII is definitely not a FIFO shop. Feels more like FILO.
Okay, I’ll shut up again and continue my wait. Like the previous poster, the 9th anniversary of my wait is a few short weeks away


----------



## TheDude

I’ve got 5 MkII watches I was able to purchase and receive immediately and 5 (when the 300 gets delivered) that I’ve waited for.

Pretty even across the offerings. Unfortunately we can’t pick which ones are fast and which are slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Okay.

Almost February and no deliveries.

They’ve gotta know they have to ship some stuff soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Hey man, ...


TheDude said:


> Please please please don't ruin this thread by injecting frustration or discussion regarding MkII business practices.


----------



## awarren82

MHe225 said:


> I am not going to get upset or frustrated over this, there are way bigger things in life, but you are absolutely right. Since the inception of Project 300, several other projects have been started and completed, be it partially or fully, with watches delivered to customers, yet the early backers of Project 300, those who kept the lights on in the MKII workshop, are still waiting, feeling that all these other projects are cannabalizing "our" project.
> The Key West was introduced as a quick, in-between project, a quick revenue generator, as the watch is essentially a Kingston (that was the word), yet this watch too has taken substantial time away from Project 300. MKII is definitely not a FIFO shop. Feels more like FILO.
> Okay, I'll shut up again and continue my wait. Like the previous poster, the 9th anniversary of my wait is a few short weeks away


IMO you are absolutely right. When Bill announced the new watch at Wind UP, he said the same thing.


----------



## TheDude

Aceldama said:


> Hey man, ...


And...?

I didn't break the barrier.

Stating facts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canni01

.....Patiently waiting for someone else to get theirs


----------



## kmangino47

Quietly calmly patiently WAITING WAITING WAITING 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301

Has anyone else actually received one of these other than the guy who has posted in this thread...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDude

Well, seeing as how Baselworld is later this month, Bill will be away from the workshop for a bit...

If any more have shipped, they likely went to folks who aren’t posting here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

MHe225 said:


> I am not going to get upset or frustrated over this, there are way bigger things in life, but you are absolutely right. Since the inception of Project 300, several other projects have been started and completed, be it partially or fully, with watches delivered to customers, yet the early backers of Project 300, those who kept the lights on in the MKII workshop, are still waiting, feeling that all these other projects are cannabalizing "our" project.
> The Key West was introduced as a quick, in-between project, a quick revenue generator, as the watch is essentially a Kingston (that was the word), yet this watch too has taken substantial time away from Project 300. MKII is definitely not a FIFO shop. Feels more like FILO.
> Okay, I'll shut up again and continue my wait. Like the previous poster, the 9th anniversary of my wait is a few short weeks away


Holy crap! Folks are still waiting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffernand

More than 4 months since a known watch delivery.....more than 3 months since last posted official news....no love for the Project 300. Plank owner here....not happy!


----------



## timeturner7

A post in Insta stories yesterday showed some Key Wests being shipped out and text "next week we'll focus on the 300 assemblies". I think it's ramping up


----------



## MHe225

They better ........ drumroll please ...... today marks the 9th Anniversary of my Project 300 Plank Order. 
It is not a happy anniversary, not one to celebrate ..... A lot has happened and changed since that day 9 years ago. I do remember the excitement, a distant and vague memory now.

I will continue my wait and wonder whether I will get my P300 before the 10 year anniversary:-s


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

MHe225 said:


> They better ........ drumroll please ...... today marks the 9th Anniversary of my Project 300 Plank Order.
> It is not a happy anniversary, not one to celebrate ..... A lot has happened and changed since that day 9 years ago. I do remember the excitement, a distant and vague memory now.
> 
> I will continue my wait and wonder whether I will get my P300 before the 10 year anniversary:-s


Hope you get you watch in the coming weeks, together with the almost forgotten excitement!

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## redhed18

"You never actually own a Project 300. You merely order it for the next generation.”


(said with best humour intended... 
and I wish I could get on the list!)


----------



## TheDude

redhed18 said:


> "You never actually own a Project 300. You merely order it for the next generation."
> 
> (said with best humour intended...
> and I wish I could get on the list!)


2nd preorder was spaced over several months in 2016 and was open for a long time if memory serves...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

I did not want to wait 9 years. It’s still been 4 years even for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

Do you guys think he will open up to more orders? "Stage 3: General ordering" ?

Hard to understand the whole process as a relative MkII tadpole.

March 11 status









And would I have to wait X frickin' years? In which case forget it... #Baselworld is coming.


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

redhed18 said:


> Do you guys think he will open up to more orders? "Stage 3: General ordering" ?
> 
> Hard to understand the whole process as a relative MkII tadpole.
> 
> March 11 status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would I have to wait X frickin' years? In which case forget it... #Baselworld is coming.


That's how I understand it. Once the Stage 3 is open, there will be some units available for the general public.

Anyone with more experience?


----------



## Thieuster

GarbanzoNegro said:


> That's how I understand it. Once the Stage 3 is open, there will be some units available for the general public.
> 
> Anyone with more experience?


Not good when an infographic isn't self-explanatory.

I am the guy who owns a P300. Frankly I have no idea if others (who're not on this forum - or any other) have received the watch. I also don't have any idea why (in case I am the only one) I am the first person receiving the watch. I was an 'early bird' when ordering it, but certainly not #1.

Menno


----------



## ljb187

I ordered pretty early, but dropped out years ago after having second thoughts about size and disliking the chosen name. Back when the latter was being decided I offered Seafire (name of the torch the RN divers used) and Portsmith (location of the diving school...I believe...been a while). Had one of those or another name been chosen I might still be hanging around. It’s weird, but after participating in many 300 design threads and then watching the project unfold for so long I almost feel nostalgic about a watch I’ll never own and at this point still barely exists.


----------



## hchj

Gosh... 9 years still no watch... I paid but withdrew from the project 2 yrs ago. Hats off to those still involved.

Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Thieuster said:


> I also don't have any idea why (in case I am the only one) I am the first person receiving the watch. I was an 'early bird' when ordering it, but certainly not #1.
> 
> Menno


Yeah, order rarely matters. You definitely benefited because the date must have been constructed first...

I wonder how much impact it has on timeline when people bail. He needs capital like any other business. I've done my part, my watch has been 100% paid for since last March.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

From MKII's IG story, no caption. The Big T No Date looks killer though.










IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

I prefer the no date, but this black and red date wheel looks great.










IG: th3measure


----------



## timeturner7

Red date looks incredible, wish I could have got in early enough for that. Looking forward to my regular date version.


----------



## powerband

This whole thing is hilarious. I thought waiting for my Key West was bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

powerband said:


> This whole thing is hilarious. I thought waiting for my Key West was bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long did you wait?


----------



## MHe225

powerband said:


> This whole thing is hilarious .....


Hilarious is not the first word that comes to my mind :think:

I hope I will live to see my Project 300 (Plank Order) watch - my wife didn't live long enough to see hers.


----------



## JLS36

When was the last update? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

MHe225 said:


> Hilarious is not the first word that comes to my mind :think:
> 
> I hope I will live to see my Project 300 (Plank Order) watch - my wife didn't live long enough to see hers.


I'm sorry to hear this. It's upsetting, actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

GarbanzoNegro said:


> How long did you wait?


It's been so long I don't remember... maybe something like 3 or 4 years before it showed up-which to me was a f-ing long time, but no where near the absurd amount of years many are left waiting for the 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

powerband said:


> It's been so long I don't remember... maybe something like 3 or 4 years before it showed up-which to me was a f-ing long time, but no where near the absurd amount of years many are left waiting for the 300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, 3-4 years is a lot.

I hope the 300 start being delivered soon.


----------



## JLS36

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Thanks. Yes, 3-4 years is a lot.
> 
> I hope the 300 start being delivered soon.


He has a few photos of once completed on Instagram

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

GarbanzoNegro said:


> How long did you wait?


Still waiting for my KW, at last email I am waiting for the build list... Fully paid for 2years and 3 months ...

I can't believe I still want this watch but, I do.


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

fastfras said:


> Still waiting for my KW, at last email I am waiting for the build list... Fully paid for 2years and 3 months ...
> 
> I can't believe I still want this watch but, I do.


The key is to still want the watch. From what I've read, his watches are worth the waiting.

Not sure if I could wait so long, though.


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## fastfras

GarbanzoNegro said:


> The key is to still want the watch. From what I've read, his watches are worth the waiting.
> 
> Not sure if I could wait so long, though.


Admittedly I have not weathered the storm well. My patience level is not good. Yet, when I reread the updates it's not unrealistic to have expected the watch about a year ago.

I want a 300 however, after past performance why would I step up to wait for the piece? I may as well scour watchrecon when they are finally shipped. Then again, perhaps a watchco might be the way to go..

One last thought, releasing one watch to a member whilst all others wait may have not been the best decision. It reeks of favouritism to say the least.


----------



## TheMeasure

More from MKII's IG story


































IG: th3measure


----------



## Neily_San

Hi all,

I awoke this morning to find a "3.0 Build In Process" notification in my Inbox 

I guess the next batch must be underway ( a supposition supported by the various photos on IG ) and the will be more than a single 300 out there sometime soon.

All the best.

:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike

Great news hope this gets the ball rolling! I got in early days and went with a black date wheel with white #'s. Hoping that configuration will not be delayed. It's been so long I do not recall the red #'s option.



Neily_San said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I awoke this morning to find a "3.0 Build In Process" notification in my Inbox
> 
> I guess the next batch must be underway ( a supposition supported by the various photos on IG ) and the will be more than a single 300 out there sometime soon.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> :-D
> Neily
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timeturner7

mtbmike said:


> Great news hope this gets the ball rolling! I got in early days and went with a black date wheel with white #'s. Hoping that configuration will not be delayed. It's been so long I do not recall the red #'s option.


Black date wheel with white numbers, ah man that would be perfect!! Alas I got in too late and I am getting a white wheel with black numbers.

I held one of these at the NYC watch fair and have to say this is a watch I am really looking forward to and think I will wear for a while. I was probably more excited with the hype for the Key West but this could be a killer daily wear. Will go perfectly on the blue Erika's MN strap I have (on my Graywater I am wearing atm).

Exciting times!


----------



## MHe225

Neily_San said:


> I awoke this morning to find a "3.0 Build In Process" notification in my Inbox  .....


No notifications in my in-box. Awaiting no-date Plank Order and a date version with the black-wheel-red-numbers combo


----------



## Neily_San

Just received my shipping notification. Tracking on USPS now 

Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36

Neily_San said:


> Just received my shipping notification. Tracking on USPS now
> 
> Neily
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#2 watch about to be in the wild.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

JLS36 said:


> #2 watch about to be in the wild.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats. Date or no date? Just trying to figure out if he's batching the production with dates first...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

TheDude said:


> Congrats. Date or no date? Just trying to figure out if he's batching the production with dates first...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not I neily-san

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301

Wow there flying out the door now...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neily_San

TheDude said:


> Congrats. Date or no date? Just trying to figure out if he's batching the production with dates first...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha, ( the following comment is not intended to start a flame-war) I am a huge MKII fan who already owns a Kingston, Big Crown Nassau, Havana, PD3, Hawkinge, Cruxible and Halo ... but I ordered this 300 over 10 years ago ! I really cannot remember what configuration I chose. I guess I could look it up in the Boutique ... but that would require remembering my Username and Password ;-D

Neily

ps
I know, I know, we collectively voted for Key West, but Havana was genuinely a cooler name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omega600

May I also echo Neily's sentiments above. So much younger then.... lol.


----------



## TheDude

Neily_San said:


> Ha ha, ( the following comment is not intended to start a flame-war) I am a huge MKII fan who already owns a Kingston, Big Crown Nassau, Havana, PD3, Hawkinge, Cruxible and Halo ... but I ordered this 300 over 10 years ago ! I really cannot remember what configuration I chose. I guess I could look it up in the Boutique ... but that would require remembering my Username and Password ;-D
> 
> Neily
> 
> ps
> I know, I know, we collectively voted for Key West, but Havana was genuinely a cooler name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Odd. I had to make my final configuration last March when I paid the second half.

Strange you haven't had communication with MkII over final config.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

Enjoyed looking at the images of one that sold today on the forum. Other that Menno's these are the only other images I have seen of a delivered watch. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## CBM_DOC

Two of the Project 300 watches arrived at my house today - one for me and one for one of my sons. The postman brought the box to my door because it required a signature. I'll get some better pics when my son comes by later in the week.


----------



## kmangino47

CBM_DOC said:


> Two of the Project 300 watches arrived at my house today - one for me and one for one of my sons. The postman brought the box to my door because it required a signature. I'll get some better pics when my son comes by later in the week.
> 
> View attachment 14021745


Do u remember how early you got in on the plank order? I was in at the first few days of ordering and can't understand what is going on with the delivery order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBM_DOC

I was pretty early - 1/4/10. I don't remember what day ordering opened, but it was close to that. 
If this watch follows like the others from MKII, it came in the order that Bill assembles and tests them most efficiently, not by order order. 

Dave


----------



## TheDude

I think I’m gonna request mine be assembled without the bracelet affixed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

CBM_DOC said:


> I was pretty early - 1/4/10. I don't remember what day ordering opened, but it was close to that.
> If this watch follows like the others from MKII, it came in the order that Bill assembles and tests them most efficiently, not by order order.
> 
> Dave


I put my Plank order in on March 16, 2010 (2 weeks before you). From the looks of it, same configuration.
Surprised that I haven't received a build-in-progress or shipping notification. 
Or, better yet, my Project 300 PO

There's probably rhyme and reason to the notification -and build- process, but it seems pretty arbitrary and random to a casual observer.


----------



## CBM_DOC

MHe225 said:


> I put my Plank order in on March 16, 2010 (2 weeks before you). From the looks of it, same configuration.
> Surprised that I haven't received a build-in-progress or shipping notification.
> Or, better yet, my Project 300 PO
> 
> There's probably rhyme and reason to the notification -and build- process, but it seems pretty arbitrary and random to a casual observer.


Oops, I used US form for the date. My order went in on January 4, 2010.
Sorry for the confusion.

Dave


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> I think I'm gonna request mine be assembled without the bracelet affixed.


The P300 is a strap monster for sure. I saw it at WindUp NYC on both bracelet and NATO, curious what are you thinking of putting it on? It's always good to get strap ideas from others.

IG: th3measure


----------



## ljb187

Loose shark mesh leaps to mind.


----------



## timeturner7

Erika's MN strap. I have 2: navy blue with white stripe and MN green with yellow stripe.
I also have the rubber from my Graywater, which I think may be the same rubber the P300 can come on.

I have various NATO's including a Kangaroo leather but I'm starting to steer away from NATO's a little.

It's going to be my new strap watch for sure.


----------



## bob m

I just got the build in process email...
Very Excited!!

want it delivered with the rubber strap


----------



## TheMeasure

2019-04-02: Project 300 Update

https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2019/4/2/2019-04-02-project-300-update

"The Plankowner orders for the Project 300 are currently in the assembly and delivery stage. All of the parts are in stock and QC'd with the exception of the sapphire inlays which we will have to QC as we go. In short we we expect to make steady progress. For the 2nd stage Pre-order customers all the parts are in stock but approximately half of the orders' hands need to be QC'd and all of the inlays required still have to be QC'd. Our current projection is that we expect to finish the Plankowner deliveries around the end of June and the 2nd stage Pre-order customers by end of September. Ordering will re-open for the Project 300 in the 2nd half of this year if we stay on schedule. If anyone is interested in an email notification when ordering re-opens please submit your email here.

To those wondering about the delivery sequence. The Plankowners have been scheduled according to their original deposit order numbers. For example these are the number for the first 17 Plankowner orders (in order from left to right, top to bottom):

4456 4463 4464 4466 4468 4469 4479 4479 4480 4488 4499 4523 4562 4608 4679 4679 4711

For the 2nd stage pre-order customers the orders will be batched by Date and Non-date. This should result in a faster process overall but the delivery sequence will only approximately follow the first deposit sales order number.

Thank you for everyone's continued patience and support with this process."

IG: th3measure


----------



## kmangino47

TheMeasure said:


> 2019-04-02: Project 300 Update
> 
> https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2019/4/2/2019-04-02-project-300-update
> 
> "The Plankowner orders for the Project 300 are currently in the assembly and delivery stage. All of the parts are in stock and QC'd with the exception of the sapphire inlays which we will have to QC as we go. In short we we expect to make steady progress. For the 2nd stage Pre-order customers all the parts are in stock but approximately half of the orders' hands need to be QC'd and all of the inlays required still have to be QC'd. Our current projection is that we expect to finish the Plankowner deliveries around the end of June and the 2nd stage Pre-order customers by end of September. Ordering will re-open for the Project 300 in the 2nd half of this year if we stay on schedule. If anyone is interested in an email notification when ordering re-opens please submit your email here.
> 
> To those wondering about the delivery sequence. The Plankowners have been scheduled according to their original deposit order numbers. For example these are the number for the first 17 Plankowner orders (in order from left to right, top to bottom):
> 
> 4456 4463 4464 4466 4468 4469 4479 4479 4480 4488 4499 4523 4562 4608 4679 4679 4711
> 
> For the 2nd stage pre-order customers the orders will be batched by Date and Non-date. This should result in a faster process overall but the delivery sequence will only approximately follow the first deposit sales order number.
> 
> Thank you for everyone's continued patience and support with this process."
> 
> IG: th3measure


Anybody know how I figure out if I'm one of the listed numbers? Is that a customer number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeturner7

I imagine that's the order number from your first deposit. My order number for 2016 was 8xxx so in the 4xxx range would likely be the original plank range.


----------



## Neily_San

TheMeasure said:


> 2019-04-02: Project 300 Update
> 
> https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2...Neily
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

kmangino47 said:


> Anybody know how I figure out if I'm one of the listed numbers? Is that a customer number?


The update says those numbers listed are the first 17 Plank Owner, original deposit order numbers. When you log in to MKII can you find your order number(s)? I don't know if all order numbers from the past appear there or not.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

Duplicate post
IG: th3measure


----------



## bob m

I have no idea what my order # was. I have a big T no date ...just got another email asking for final shipping address and that delivery is forthcoming. I asked for rubber strap assembled but no dice...its coming w bracelet on-so its already put together.


----------



## kmangino47

I don’t know my order number either but I reached out to customer service and I must be one of the 17 listed because I’m number 11 in line 40% built. So that’s exciting 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

*4.0 Regulation and Final Testing*

Getting very excited ........


----------



## bob m

my 300 shipped and is otw


----------



## thewodg

Hi all! I've been tracking Project 300 for several years, but have yet to place an order. For those who are about to receive the watch, congrats! I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to see some real world pics before ordering opens up again!


----------



## Neily_San

Hi all, 

Human nature is strange at the best of times. For the best part of 10 years I have been remarkably relaxed about the delivery of the P300. I have not posted anything on here moaning about the timescale ( well ... maybe the odd self-deprecating jovial comment ). 

However .... now that USPS tracking is informing me that mine arrived in the UK on 01-APR and is still waiting to clear Customs ... I find myself bouncing between excitement, frustration and outright anger. How can it take 4 days to clear Customs ?!

Aaarrrgggghhhh !!!!

“Keep calm and carry on”

Neily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> *4.0 Regulation and Final Testing*


*5.0 Preparing for Shipment*

Getting even more excited, especially since I'va also received shipping info ........


----------



## bob m




----------



## thewodg

bob m said:


> View attachment 14037369
> 
> 
> View attachment 14037371


Looks awesome. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JLS36

Looks like one hit the forum last week, sold for $2250

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

September for me! Going to be awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Pardon the comment from the Peanut Gallery, but this is really great news. I’m vicariously excited for all of you plank owners. <3


----------



## TheMeasure

JLS36 said:


> Looks like one hit the forum last week, sold for $2250


That was interesting to see. I don't know why I was shocked to see one hit the sales corner so fast. But tastes and preferences for the direction of a collection change so I understand.

IG: th3measure


----------



## trianglebrick

I have had precista pr-14 homage, watchco omega 300, a few Borealis and a few 60's omega 300's as well, and this build quality,feel and wearability are even with the watchco for sure.


----------



## timeturner7

That's great to hear. All the pics look great. I was lucky to hold one in my hand at the NY Wind Up watch fair.

Can't wait for mine.


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> *4.0 Regulation and Final Testing*
> 
> *5.0 Preparing for Shipment*
> 
> Getting even more excited, especially since I'va also received shipping info ........


*+2*

see it all here


----------



## Neily_San

Neily_San said:


> USPS tracking is informing me that mine arrived in the UK on 01-APR and is still waiting to clear Customs ... I find myself bouncing between excitement, frustration and outright anger. How can it take 4 days to clear Customs ?!


Is anyone else from the Plank Order list also in the UK ? If so, has yours arrived yet ? Mine still appears to be stuck in Customs ! I have tried ( and failed ) to make contact with the Customs office to understand why it is taking so long ?! Very frustrating.

Great to see others are receiving theirs. Enjoy !

Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Jeep

I'm glad to see that a few more are finally starting to make their ways out. I'm not a plankowner but I think I got in right after that ordering closed so I'm starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Chromejob

How about a lume shot of the dial/bezel combo from someone...?


----------



## canni01

TheMeasure said:


> That was interesting to see. I don't know why I was shocked to see one hit the sales corner so fast. But tastes and preferences for the direction of a collection change so I understand.
> 
> IG: th3measure


A couple have hit the forums as of late. I was able to snag #41|> but there looks to still be one active as of right now. I have seen asking prices up to $2500. Happy to say that is not what I paid.

I agree that tastes and preferences change-- in the instance of mine, the seller let me know that in the time waiting for his Project 300 to arrive, another watch took it's place in his collection.


----------



## TheMeasure

Exciting News!



















IG: th3measure


----------



## timeturner7

Very exciting, followed by an email of "build in process" for me!!


----------



## jussi

This just in! 😁 and I´m more than pleased 👍


----------



## TheMeasure

jussi said:


> This just in!  and I´m more than pleased


Congrats and enjoy!! Thanks for all the great pics. After you get some enjoyable wrist time would love to hear your thoughts and comparison between the P300 and Watchco SM300.

Cheers!

IG: th3measure


----------



## timeturner7

Great lume pics there, thanks for sharing! Can't wait to take pics of mine when it arrives.


----------



## Pentameter

Awesome pics Jussi…

Just got email notification of status 4.0, Regulation and Final Testing, so I should have mine pretty soon… can't believe it!!!


----------



## thewodg

jussi said:


> This just in! and I´m more than pleased
> 
> Love both the lume pics and the comparison shots! Congrats!


----------



## mtbmike

*Project 300 - 2019 Delivery*


----------



## TheMeasure

*Re: Project 300 - 2019 Delivery*



mtbmike said:


> Yesterday I lost my father a month shy of his 91st.


My condolences for your loss. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## canni01

jussi said:


> This just in! �� and I´m more than pleased ��


Congrats! I also have both.

Curious on your opinion between the two -- I love the MKII dial but I have fallen in love with the watchco superluminova (the glow is just stunning, even during the day). In addition I also find the Omega 1171 bracelet to be more comfortable. The Project 300 bracelet is surely more robust and well constructed, but it left my wrist sore after a day of wear.


----------



## mtbmike

Have not worn my watch long enough to comment on comfort. I do notice an annoying rattle from the clasp. Rest of the links seem fine but for comfort I prefer more taper down to 16mm. Amazed how it reminded me of my 2254.50 taking this pic.


----------



## timeturner7

mtbmike said:


> Have not worn my watch long enough to comment on comfort. I do notice an annoying rattle from the clasp. Rest of the links seem fine but for comfort I prefer more taper down to 16mm. Amazed how it reminded me of my 2254.50 taking this pic.


Epic lume shot there! Mine arrives tomorrow. I ordered it on bracelet but I'm thinking either a thick honey brown leather strap or an Erika's Original.


----------



## TheDude

Once my stage 2 preorder 300 arrives, it will be the first time in 11 years that I haven’t been waiting for a MkII timepiece!

Bill, more watches to order - STAT!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie__

Interested in this watch but can anyone explain the special appeal? Over, say, a Peter Blake Seamaster?


----------



## timeturner7

TheDude said:


> Once my stage 2 preorder 300 arrives, it will be the first time in 11 years that I haven't been waiting for a MkII timepiece!
> 
> Bill, more watches to order - STAT!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping the Fulcrum will make a return as a benchcrafted piece. I remember a post a while back that the hands that were being checked for the Project 300 were also being made ready for the Fulcrum.

I received my Project 300 and absolutely loving it. I think I need another one to look forward to. Excited to see what 2019 has in store for Mkii.


----------



## TheDude

Anyone else looking around for suitable metal hardware? I like the Borealis bracelet but it's 20mm at the end links.

This could be interesting...

Replica undoubtedly but likely nice...

On Etsy



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron24

TheDude said:


> Anyone else looking around for suitable metal hardware? I like the Borealis bracelet but it's 20mm at the end links.


The P300 is 20mm


----------



## TheDude

Omegatron24 said:


> The P300 is 20mm


Oh okay. I mistakenly thought 22mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> Anyone else looking around for suitable metal hardware?


I'm still searching for a quality mesh bracelet with the seatbelt style clasp.










P: @martiurs IG

IG: th3measure


----------



## Thieuster

That's the one! Look no further.

The originals by Omega were very short. Omega tried to make up with an extension (3/4" or so) for big money. As always when it's Omega's brand. About 10 yrs ago there were adjustable aftermarkets for sale. I haven't seen them in ages, but I guess that they're still out there.


----------



## TheDude

What I really want is this.










Anyone know the ref numbers for this bracelet and end link combo? Anyone tried to see if the end links fit?

Maybe jussi can try?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

If it's the same as the Speedmaster's be prepared to accept that the fitting between the lugs and the endpieces is very, very lousy. That was not Omega's strongest point, so to speak... Furthermore: the bracelet rattles when it gets older. Simply because it's flimsy. Bill's interpretation is much stronger and better quality than Omega's original. I inherited my dad's 1973 Speedmaster + original bracelet when he passed away in '08, so I know first hand (first wrist...) how it is to wear 'm.

Menno


----------



## TheDude

Thieuster said:


> If it's the same as the Speedmaster's be prepared to accept that the fitting between the lugs and the endpieces is very, very lousy. That was not Omega's strongest point, so to speak... Furthermore: the bracelet rattles when it gets older. Simply because it's flimsy. Bill's interpretation is much stronger and better quality than Omega's original. I inherited my dad's 1973 Speedmaster + original bracelet when he passed away in '08, so I know first hand (first wrist...) how it is to wear 'm.
> 
> Menno


I expected as much. Same thing with old Rolex hollow end links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

The reference for that bracelet is 1171 with 633 endlinks. I have one for my Watchco SM300 but haven’t fitted it in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Darwin said:


> The reference for that bracelet is 1171 with 633 endlinks. I have one for my Watchco SM300 but haven't fitted it in a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Why is P300 being delivered with two bracelets?


----------



## TheMeasure

v1triol said:


> Why is P300 being delivered with two bracelets?


The plank kits are getting an extra bracelet as a spare.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> The plank kits are getting an extra bracelet as a spare.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Scrap rate must have been lower than expected...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Great news! Soon for us all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjones3

Received mine #500/500 at home in the UK


----------



## TheMeasure

2019-06-10: Project 300 Update

https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2019/6/10/2019-06-10-project-300-update

IG: th3measure


----------



## thewodg

Ready to finally break into the $1,000+ watch realm. If you could only do one watch, would you do the Project 300 or the Speedy Pro? I know they are dramatically different, but both look awesome!


----------



## chrisjones3

Project 300 in my view and I have both. The execution and the attention to detail, plus the exclusivity of the 300 tilts it that way for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

Definitely Speedy...


----------



## thewodg

chrisjones3 said:


> Project 300 in my view and I have both. The execution and the attention to detail, plus the exclusivity of the 300 tilts it that way for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





redhed18 said:


> Definitely Speedy...


Thank you both. It's a tough call. I am leaning towards the speedy, but if I pass up the 300, I may never get one...


----------



## chrisjones3

thewodg said:


> Thank you both. It's a tough call. I am leaning towards the speedy, but if I pass up the 300, I may never get one...


You are welcome. I think either will do you proud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

thewodg said:


> Thank you both. It's a tough call. I am leaning towards the speedy, but if I pass up the 300, I may never get one...


There, you said it. 
If you think there is room for both in your life / future, then get the MKII P300 while you can. May not be possible in the future, but Speedmasters will always be available.
If there will be only one in your future, then the Speedmaster is the one to get (in my book) - I'm not biased, I have both. It's a very personal choice.

Whatever you choose, you will not be disappointed.
Good luck making that choice.

edit - took a quick photo of these so we know what we're talking about / comparing. Excuse the glare


----------



## thewodg

MHe225 said:


> There, you said it.
> If you think there is room for both in your life / future, then get the MKII P300 while you can. May not be possible in the future, but Speedmasters will always be available.
> If there will be only one in your future, then the Speedmaster is the one to get (in my book) - I'm not biased, I have both. It's a very personal choice.
> 
> Whatever you choose, you will not be disappointed.
> Good luck making that choice.
> 
> edit - took a quick photo of these so we know what we're talking about / comparing. Excuse the glare
> 
> View attachment 14233551


Thanks for the advice, and especially the great pic! Perhaps room for both eventually, but certainly not both in the same year. That bracelet looks amazing on the P300. Do you mind sharing what kind it is?


----------



## MHe225

thewodg said:


> Thanks for the advice, and especially the great pic! Perhaps room for both eventually, but certainly not both in the same year.
> That bracelet looks amazing on the P300. Do you mind sharing what kind it is?


Bracelet is an original Omega mesh with seatbelt-style clasp. Not cheap, but probably the best -and best looking- mesh available.
Had the Speedmaster for several years on this mesh, but switched to the custom leather. 
My wife used to wear my 3570 Speedmaster Professional every now and then - she's always comment how comfortable the mesh is


----------



## thewodg

MHe225 said:


> Bracelet is an original Omega mesh with seatbelt-style clasp. Not cheap, but probably the best -and best looking- mesh available.
> Had the Speedmaster for several years on this mesh, but switched to the custom leather.
> My wife used to wear my 3570 Speedmaster Professional every now and then - she's always comment how comfortable the mesh is
> 
> View attachment 14234531


Looks fantastic on both watches! Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure

My 300 arrived yesterday. This one is a real treat, Bill did a fantastic job. Don't know why, but I didn't rush into tearing off all the cling wrap.. simply admired and looked it over as is. So the following pics have the cling hence why the bubbles on the crystal. Used the Bergeon 6670 to size the bracelet and it's on the wrist now. Initial thoughts are it's well balanced and extremely comfortable. It reminds me a lot of wearing a Doxa Sub300 minus the BOR.


















































































IG: th3measure


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Congratulations, enjoy!
We do need a wrist-shot ......

Can't comment on the bracelet, mine is still wrapped and all. Put it on the mesh, then on my wrist and haven't swapped since. 
My other watches are getting jealous and impatient.

Enjoy for many years to come


----------



## TheMeasure

MHe225 said:


> ^^^
> Congratulations, enjoy!
> We do need a wrist-shot ......


Thanks buddy! I'll certainly enjoy it for a long time to come. Yeah it's going to be tough to get this one off my wrist anytime soon. Snapped some quick wrist shots for ya! In a couple of them the bezel caught the light just right and appears grey/ghost.

Cheers!





































IG: th3measure


----------



## dece33

Haven't looked at this forum in years. Nine years waiting for an homage watch? P.T. Barnum was right... .


----------



## TheDude

dece33 said:


> Haven't looked at this forum in years. Nine years waiting for an homage watch? P.T. Barnum was right... .


Wait, he had a quote about flogging dead horses?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

TheDude said:


> Wait, he had a quote about flogging dead horses?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Lol.


----------



## TheDude

Love this shot.

I remember seeing a pic like this from the first GTG that debuted the 300. In certain light the bezel insert looks like a vintage ghost insert (feathered grey).

Would love one that looked like this all the time...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr

This watch would look great with a blue dial.


----------



## Chromejob

Don’t feed the trolls, guys. 

TheMeasure those shots are brilliant, thnks. It was a long wait but g- d- the 300 looks gorgeous.


----------



## canni01

TheDude said:


> Love this shot.
> 
> I remember seeing a pic like this from the first GTG that debuted the 300. In certain light the bezel insert looks like a vintage ghost insert (feathered grey).
> 
> Would love one that looked like this all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, would love a ghost bezel insert!


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

Anyone thinking about drilling holes in the lugs? Would it be possible?


----------



## TheDude

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Anyone thinking about drilling holes in the lugs? Would it be possible?


Why? I don't think the Omega had drilled lugs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

TheDude said:


> Why? I don't think the Omega had drilled lugs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine doesn't:









Omega 300m on the left, Precista PRS14 on the right.


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

TheDude said:


> Why? I don't think the Omega had drilled lugs...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to facilitate the change of bracelet/straps


----------



## powerband

Very nice, guys. 

I haven’t been following this project for many years but I remember in 2011 we were discussing case size options of 42mm, 41.75 and 41.25, with the longest L2L being 50 and the shortest being something like ~47.5. 

What are the final dimensions of what’s being delivered?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

powerband said:


> Very nice, guys.
> 
> I haven't been following this project for many years but I remember in 2011 we were discussing case size options of 42mm, 41.75 and 41.25, with the longest L2L being 50 and the shortest being something like ~47.5.
> 
> What are the final dimensions of what's being delivered?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the MKII website, 41.25mm wide and 48mm L2L.


----------



## powerband

thewodg said:


> According to the MKII website, 41.25mm wide and 48mm L2L.


Thank you. Glad they chose the smallest option of those examined in 2011. It looks really good on all the wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

Would anyone who has received the watch be willing to post a direct side view of the crown side?

Are the early recipients still enjoy it, now that the honeymoon period may be starting to wear off?

Thanks!


----------



## spartan6

thewodg said:


> Would anyone who has received the watch be willing to post a direct side view of the crown side?
> 
> Are the early recipients still enjoy it, now that the honeymoon period may be starting to wear off?
> 
> Thanks!











Quick smartphone pic, hope it helps. It's a great watch!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Anyone thinking about drilling holes in the lugs? Would it be possible?


:think: I have been seriously considering it..... :think:

I am going to be looking further at 'where the outer hole' would become apparent.....It is _possible_ - the huge considerations are

1) Would the lug hole damage the strength or integrity of the lug?, (and)

2) Would the surface of the hole (going through) fall on the boundary ( or feature line) (aka 'chamfer') between the two apparent surfaces of the lug?

My goal is to facilitate easy strap/bracelet changes, but not 'do any harm'...... :think:


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I have been seriously considering it..... :think:
> 
> I am going to be looking further at 'where the outer hole' would become apparent.....It is _possible_ - the huge considerations are
> 
> 1) Would the lug hole damage the strength or integrity of the lug?, (and)
> 
> 2) Would the surface of the hole (going through) fall on the boundary ( or feature line) (aka 'chamfer') between the two apparent surfaces of the lug?
> 
> My goal is to facilitate easy strap/bracelet changes, but not 'do any harm'...... :think:


Thanks!

Keep us posted.


----------



## thewodg

spartan6 said:


> View attachment 14299555
> 
> 
> Quick smartphone pic, hope it helps. It's a great watch!


Thanks! Looks great and very helpful!


----------



## Semper Jeep

Build in process!!! 😊


----------



## thewodg

Placed my order last night! Now the wait begins...


----------



## spartan6

It’s a great watch and worth the wait in my opinion. I prefer it over the watchco Omega 300 I use to own.


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

spartan6 said:


> It's a great watch and worth the wait in my opinion. I prefer it over the watchco Omega 300 I use to own.


Very interesting. How so? Could you, please, explain a little bit why?


----------



## spartan6

GarbanzoNegro said:


> Very interesting. How so? Could you, please, explain a little bit why?


The watchco omega is a great watch. I wanted something I would be comfortable wearing for work that would be in salt water from time to time.

Key observations for the MKII vs watchco (my opinion)

1. Better/ modern crystal sapphire vs acrylic 
2. Stronger bezel, with modern sapphire insert
3. The crown seemed more robust and firmer when using.
4. Lume in both dial and bezel is unbeatable

Side note- the bracelet is nice but light and I think could be slightly better. Not an issue for me since I wear it on a NATO.

Hope that helps?


----------



## GarbanzoNegro

spartan6 said:


> The watchco omega is a great watch. I wanted something I would be comfortable wearing for work that would be in salt water from time to time.
> 
> Key observations for the MKII vs watchco (my opinion)
> 
> 1. Better/ modern crystal sapphire vs acrylic
> 2. Stronger bezel, with modern sapphire insert
> 3. The crown seemed more robust and firmer when using.
> 4. Lume in both dial and bezel is unbeatable
> 
> Side note- the bracelet is nice but light and I think could be slightly better. Not an issue for me since I wear it on a NATO.
> 
> Hope that helps?


Thank you very much!


----------



## thewodg

spartan6 said:


> The watchco omega is a great watch. I wanted something I would be comfortable wearing for work that would be in salt water from time to time.
> 
> Key observations for the MKII vs watchco (my opinion)
> 
> 1. Better/ modern crystal sapphire vs acrylic
> 2. Stronger bezel, with modern sapphire insert
> 3. The crown seemed more robust and firmer when using.
> 4. Lume in both dial and bezel is unbeatable
> 
> Side note- the bracelet is nice but light and I think could be slightly better. Not an issue for me since I wear it on a NATO.
> 
> Hope that helps?


Thanks. I found this very reassuring!

I was also considering a watchco rather than the MKII, but the watchco was roughly twice as expensive, and I thought the bezel material on the watchco would be a drawback compared to the MKII. Plus, as I understand it, I could no longer get a "new" watchco, so I would have to take a chance on the secondary market.


----------



## TheDude

My preorder was placed 5.26.2016

What dates do people have who are getting build notifications?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

TheDude said:


> My preorder was placed 5.26.2016
> 
> What dates do people have who are getting build notifications?


My order was placed 7 April, 2016.


----------



## canni01

For anyone one that might be on the waiting list and interested, I am contemplating selling my plank kit project 300. Feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## TheDude

Semper Jeep said:


> My order was placed 7 April, 2016.


Have you received it yet?

I'm thinking I must be just behind your watch and the tranche it is in. Haven't heard a peep.

IIRC, Bill opened up very short monthly ordering windows back in spring of 2016 so there can't be many watches to build from April or any other month during that period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

TheDude said:


> Have you received it yet?
> 
> I'm thinking I must be just behind your watch and the tranche it is in. Haven't heard a peep.
> 
> IIRC, Bill opened up very short monthly ordering windows back in spring of 2016 so there can't be many watches to build from April or any other month during that period.


I have not received it yet. From what I recall reading from some other owners and based on the time between when they received their build notices and their watches, I'm hoping to receive mine in about 2 weeks or so. (Hopefully less of course!!)


----------



## Semper Jeep

TheDude said:


> Have you received it yet?
> 
> I'm thinking I must be just behind your watch and the tranche it is in. Haven't heard a peep.
> 
> IIRC, Bill opened up very short monthly ordering windows back in spring of 2016 so there can't be many watches to build from April or any other month during that period.


I have not received it yet. From what I recall reading from some other owners and based on the time between when they received their build notices and their watches, I'm hoping to receive mine in about 2 weeks or so. (Hopefully less of course!!)


----------



## thewodg

Looks like Bill was working on them again yesterday based on MKII's IG!


----------



## Semper Jeep

thewodg said:


> Looks like Bill was working on them again yesterday based on MKII's IG!


I wonder if that one was mine? I got a shipping notification yesterday!


----------



## thewodg

Semper Jeep said:


> I wonder if that one was mine? I got a shipping notification yesterday!


Either way, congrats and enjoy (and post pics)!


----------



## TheDude

TheDude said:


> My preorder was placed 5.26.2016
> 
> What dates do people have who are getting build notifications?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got an email requesting confirmation of the build and that assembly will commence soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Wow. 

Progressing quickly.

Monday - request for confirmation of config
Tuesday- 3.0 build in progress
Wednesday- 4.0 regulation and final testing 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

TheDude said:


> Wow.
> 
> Progressing quickly.
> 
> Monday - request for confirmation of config
> Tuesday- 3.0 build in progress
> Wednesday- 4.0 regulation and final testing


I had a gap of a few weeks from 3.0 to 4.0, but I think it was less than a week from 4.0 to on my wrist. Mine arrived on Monday and has been on my wrist ever since. It's gorgeous. I'll try to get some shots of it later today.

It was 3.5 years from when I placed my order to when I strapped it on and I don't really want to say it was worth the wait, but, it may have been worth the wait!


----------



## Semper Jeep

Here's mine - The more I look at it, the less peeved I am about the time it took to get to me. I still need to go get the bracelet size but it's pretty comfortable on a NATO (and I find myself gravitating towards a NATO for most of my watches these days anyway).


----------



## TheDude

Semper Jeep said:


> Here's mine - The more I look at it, the less peeved I am about the time it took to get to me. I still need to go get the bracelet size but it's pretty comfortable on a NATO (and I find myself gravitating towards a NATO for most of my watches these days anyway).


Looks awesome!

I actually requested mine delivered with the bracelet off - I never want to remove them myself to avoid carnage but this watch needs nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

Semper Jeep said:


> Here's mine - The more I look at it, the less peeved I am about the time it took to get to me. I still need to go get the bracelet size but it's pretty comfortable on a NATO (and I find myself gravitating towards a NATO for most of my watches these days anyway).


Great pics! She's a beaut!


----------



## TheDude

Just arrived! Haven't set the time yet.

On the MkII nato





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

TheDude said:


> Just arrived! Haven't set the time yet.
> 
> On the MkII nato (...)


Damn that is a nice NATO!!!
But it doesn't look the same as the one pictured here:

http://boutique.mkiiwatches.com/accessories/straps/a2000-2-0straps-nylon-asna01gnrbkms.html

Is your NATO included with the 300 or that's an extra cost item? I may have to amend my order... which reads as follows:

Project 300 Big-T Non-date
Select strap
Bracelet

Thanks!


----------



## TheDude

redhed18 said:


> Damn that is a nice NATO!!!
> But it doesn't look the same as the one pictured here:
> 
> http://boutique.mkiiwatches.com/accessories/straps/a2000-2-0straps-nylon-asna01gnrbkms.html
> 
> Is your NATO included with the 300 or that's an extra cost item? I may have to amend my order... which reads as follows:
> 
> Project 300 Big-T Non-date
> Select strap
> Bracelet
> 
> Thanks!


It came with mine but I don't know if it was supposed to. I ordered the bracelet (it had that too).

It's a very nice NATO. The clasp says CS Co. It's this exact strap










Omega style hardware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

TheDude said:


> Just arrived! Haven't set the time yet.
> 
> On the MkII nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and thanks for the pics! How's the bracelet?


----------



## Semper Jeep

TheDude said:


> It came with mine but I don't know if it was supposed to. I ordered the bracelet (it had that too).
> 
> It's a very nice NATO. The clasp says CS Co. It's this exact strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega style hardware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are definitely from Cincinnati Strap Company. I thought I remembered reading somewhere (maybe on Instagram?) that all the 300s that were ordered with a bracelet were also going to come with one of these NATOS. I didn't get one with mine though. :-(


----------



## TheDude

thewodg said:


> Congrats and thanks for the pics! How's the bracelet?


The bracelet is in plastic wrap. I asked that the watch be delivered head only. Had to insert the springbars myself which was nerve wracking, but no scratches resulted.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

TheDude said:


> The bracelet is in plastic wrap. I asked that the watch be delivered head only. Had to insert the springbars myself which was nerve wracking, but no scratches resulted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Thanks. May do the same for mine.


----------

